# Arbeitspfad werkzeug



## Feluxus (10. April 2002)

Naja lacht jetzt bitte net aber ich suche bei PS das Arbeitspfad Werkzeug kann mir einer sagen wo das ist ?


----------



## stiffy (10. April 2002)

ich kann dir sagen wos is

mach ich aber net...

kuck ma 1,2 seiten zurück da gabs die selbe frage schonma.


btw wenn du zu faul bist wir ham auch sowas wie ne suchfunktion


----------



## cocoon (10. April 2002)

*So schaut's aus...*

...


----------



## Feluxus (10. April 2002)

k thx


----------



## Muttiknutscher (10. April 2002)

oooooohhhhhhh wie peinlich  

mfg Mk


----------



## freekazoid (10. April 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

warum reagiert jeder hier auf'm board so agressiv wenn irgend ne newbie frage gestellt wird?
jeder hat doch mal angefangen!
klar, die suchfunktion sollte schon genutzt werden, aber sucht mal nach nem thema wie diesem hier...zugegeben, ist n' blödes thema.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. April 2002)

> warum reagiert jeder hier auf'm board so agressiv wenn irgend ne newbie frage gestellt wird?
> jeder hat doch mal angefangen!




...das scheinen hier einige aber vergessen zu haben, verweise zwar ab undf an, auf die Suchenfunktion, aber:

*"Der Ton macht die Musik"*

TNX @ freekazoid, wenigstens einer mit meiner Meinung, das es nicht so ruppig sein muss!


----------



## el.acero (11. April 2002)

hehe... ja die frage war  

ff --> mit mousezeiger ein paar momente über dem tool bleiben und abwarten bis dieses mouse-over fenster eingeblendet wird =)~


hat zufällig jemand ein tutorial für path tool da, ... ich komm einfach nicht dahinter wie man es richtig anwendet


----------



## cocoon (11. April 2002)

el.acero hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hehe... ja die frage war
> 
> ff --> mit mousezeiger ein paar momente über dem tool bleiben und abwarten bis dieses mouse-over fenster eingeblendet wird =)~



Naja. Ich habe PS zum Grossteil (die Basics) selbst beigebracht, bis ich aber darauf gekommen bin, wie man das Untermenü der Tools rauskriegt, hat es auch seine Zeit gebraucht. Ist eben nicht nur der Mouse-Over, den man eigentlich erwartet.



> hat zufällig jemand ein tutorial für path tool da, ... ich komm einfach nicht dahinter wie man es richtig anwendet



Mit 'nem Tutorial kann ich Dir nicht dienen, hatte aber irgendwann mal 'n Tipp gepostet (sicher nützlich aber keine Komplettanleitung für das gesamte Tool), den man über die Suchfunktion finden müsste.


----------

